# Opus One



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Curious if any of the wine drinkers here have had the Opus One. If so, what years and what year did you think was the best? I had a few glasses from 2002 a few weeks ago. I've heard the 2005 and 2007 are some of their best years, but I've not had any from those bottles.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

I haven't purchased a bottle, but the wife and I went to the winery a year or two back and did the private tour which ended with a glass of their wine. I believe it was the 2006 vintage, but it may have been 2005.

I thought the wine was fantastic, definitely one of the best glasses of wine I've ever had, but not good enough to make me want to spend the $200+ it was for a bottle.

You really can't go wrong with Opus though if you are looking for a special occasion wine.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Mutombo said:


> I haven't purchased a bottle, but the wife and I went to the winery a year or two back and did the private tour which ended with a glass of their wine. I believe it was the 2006 vintage, but it may have been 2005.
> 
> I thought the wine was fantastic, definitely one of the best glasses of wine I've ever had, but not good enough to make me want to spend the $200+ it was for a bottle.
> 
> You really can't go wrong with Opus though if you are looking for a special occasion wine.


Agree Justin, not cheap, but def a good wine for the right moment. I myself have not bought a bottle. My brother is a huge wine drinker and has several bottles on hand. He's offered to give me a few, but I decline as he's always giving me bottles of wine to try.

The Opus is probably by far the best glass of wine I've ever had. Will def considered buying a bottle or two to stash away for the right night with the wife.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

It would be nice to smoke an Opus X with a glass of Opus One. Im sure they probably wouldnt be the best pairing but hey... Also funny that a while back Opus One actually sued the Fuente family for trademark infringement for the FFOX.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

ko4000 said:


> It would be nice to smoke an Opus X with a glass of Opus One. Im sure they probably wouldnt be the best pairing but hey... Also funny that a while back Opus One actually sued the Fuente family for trademark infringement for the FFOX.


Heh really? Had no idea about the lawsuit. Too funny.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Heh really? Had no idea about the lawsuit. Too funny.


Yea I remember it from a documentary on the family. "Fuente Fuente OpusX: Making a Legend"


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I bought a bottle at a resturant back in maybe 2003. IDK what year the bottle was. It was only $135 so I figured "what the hell"

It was good, but I'd never pay that much for wine again.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

David, I had the pleasure of sharing a bottle of the 2005 Opus One at Del Frisco a couple of weeks ago at a celebration dinner. This was the second bottle of wine for the evening and followed a 2001 Chateau Pavie. I highly recommend either as a bottle to celebrate a special occasion... Feel free to PM me and I'll provide you with the name of a friend at J. J. Buckley who has never steered me wrong in any of my choices...


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

It's good but over rated and not worth the price, IMHO. I can think of several Bordeaux's for half the price that I prefer.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

I've had the 2001 through 2007 vintages. 2001 and 2007 are good if you like what hot vintages bring to the table. They will be more fruit forward. Opus' generally take awhile to open up, but like a lot of wineries these days, their style is changing to make them easier drinking now. 2005 was one of my favorite Napa vintages. 

But to be honest with you, Opus One is probably one of the most overrated wines in all of Napa. They are just another high dollar cabernet in a gigantic ocean of the same juice in the area. There are plenty of wineries that are worlds better for waaaayyy less money. Opus One's prices are driven by name and marketing. It has been cast aside like Patron has in the tequila world. 

If you want a recommendation,......stay away from Opus. Go with Continuum, Quintessa, Hall, Caymus, Chimney Rock, to name just a few. One of the most legendary wineries in the same price range is Diamond Creek. I am huge fan of Flora Springs Single Vineyard wines. They are excellent and produce extremely balanced wines. And if there is the golden opportunity to get your hands on Schrader, take it. Also stay away from Silver Oak,...overrated as well, but they do have some decent vintages. $165 bottles of Napa are a dime a dozen. The real excitement is finding the bottles that are $30-50 that blow a lot of those higher priced wines out of the water.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

amsgpwarrior said:


> If you want a recommendation,......stay away from Opus. Go with Continuum, Quintessa, Hall, Caymus, Chimney Rock, to name just a few. One of the most legendary wineries in the same price range is Diamond Creek. I am huge fan of Flora Springs Single Vineyard wines. They are excellent and produce extremely balanced wines. And if there is the golden opportunity to get your hands on Schrader, take it. Also stay away from Silver Oak,...overrated as well, but they do have some decent vintages. $165 bottles of Napa are a dime a dozen. The real excitement is finding the bottles that are $30-50 that blow a lot of those higher priced wines out of the water.


Awesome list, we usually stick to the $30-50 cabs and there are a few on here we haven't tried yet. :thumb:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

amsgpwarrior said:


> If you want a recommendation,......stay away from Opus. Go with Continuum, Quintessa, Hall, *Caymus*, Chimney Rock, to name just a few. One of the most legendary wineries in the same price range is Diamond Creek. I am huge fan of Flora Springs Single Vineyard wines. They are excellent and produce extremely balanced wines. And if there is the golden opportunity to get your hands on Schrader, take it. Also stay away from Silver Oak,...overrated as well, but they do have some decent vintages. $165 bottles of Napa are a dime a dozen. The real excitement is finding the bottles that are $30-50 that blow a lot of those higher priced wines out of the water.


Indeed a great list. I'm a huge fan of the Caymus line, love the Special Select to be honest. Although it's up there in the price range as well. I'll hunt down a few on your list and give them a shot. We have a very nice store here in the area with a large selection of wines. I've always found what I am looking for when I stop to get a bottle. Thank you for your recommendations.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

amsgpwarrior said:


> I've had the 2001 through 2007 vintages. 2001 and 2007 are good if you like what hot vintages bring to the table. They will be more fruit forward. Opus' generally take awhile to open up, but like a lot of wineries these days, their style is changing to make them easier drinking now. 2005 was one of my favorite Napa vintages.
> 
> But to be honest with you, Opus One is probably one of the most overrated wines in all of Napa. They are just another high dollar cabernet in a gigantic ocean of the same juice in the area. There are plenty of wineries that are worlds better for waaaayyy less money. Opus One's prices are driven by name and marketing. It has been cast aside like Patron has in the tequila world.
> 
> If you want a recommendation,......stay away from Opus. Go with Continuum, Quintessa, Hall, Caymus, Chimney Rock, to name just a few. One of the most legendary wineries in the same price range is Diamond Creek. I am huge fan of Flora Springs Single Vineyard wines. They are excellent and produce extremely balanced wines. And if there is the golden opportunity to get your hands on Schrader, take it. Also stay away from Silver Oak,...overrated as well, but they do have some decent vintages. $165 bottles of Napa are a dime a dozen. The real excitement is finding the bottles that are $30-50 that blow a lot of those higher priced wines out of the water.


Some really good ideas. I was in Sonoma a couple of years ago and saw a T-shirt in one of the shops, on the front it had "NAPA - great place for car parts". Thought that was pretty funny


----------

